# Industrielager bei Tretlager wechseln



## Angelo Berlin (4. Mai 2013)

N'Abend Community,

Bei mir haben die Lager meines Innenlagers einen Schlag weg (laufen unrund und knacken unter Belastung). Da ich allerdings eine sehr schöne Titanachse habe und die ganze Konstruktion nur 180g wiegt, wäre es schade das Teil deswegen wegzuschmeißen.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen ob man die Lager wechseln kann, wer so etwas machen könnte und wo ich passende Industrielager bekomme?


----------



## family-biker (4. Mai 2013)

was genau für´n lager?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angelo Berlin (5. Mai 2013)

Reset Titan ISIS 128mm.


----------



## florianwagner (5. Mai 2013)

hi,

die passenden lager könnte es bei ebay geben oder beim trialmarkt. der wechseln ist kinderleicht, einfach mit nem gummi/plastik/holzhammer rausklopfen und die neuen aufpressen. evtl die achse vorher in den kühlschrank und das lager aufwärmen. dann gehts leichter.


----------



## R.C. (5. Mai 2013)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:


> Reset Titan ISIS 128mm.



http://www.trial-bikes.com/reset-tryall-bottom-bracket-bearing-p-536517.html

Also passen etwa die beiden:
http://www.trialmarkt.de/Industrielager/Lager-fuer-ISIS-Innenlagerachse-links::619.html
http://www.trialmarkt.de/Industrielager/Lager-fuer-ISIS-Innenlagerachse-rechts::618.html


----------



## Angelo Berlin (5. Mai 2013)

Danke Euch beiden, werde ich ausprobieren und die Ergebnisse hier dokumentieren!

Wo genau setze ich denn den Hammer an? Lager festklemmen und auf die Achse schlagen??


----------



## family-biker (5. Mai 2013)

normalerweise sind in den rahmen gepresste industrielager entweder mit einem seegering oder mit spacern,welche von den kurbeln gegen die lager gedückt werden fixiert.sollten spacer der fall sein wirst du die eh schon abgenommen haben.
wenn seegering-weg damit.dann erst von der einen seite auf die achse kloppen,bis erstes lager raus,achse wieder rein,gleiches spiel nochmal(offensichtlich von der gegenseite lol)

einpressen geht in vielen fällen mit 2x20mm und 2x10mm aheadspacern(weiss grad nicht ob 1" oder 1 1/8",schieblehre lässt grüssen!),darauf liegenden riesenbeilagscheiben und ner gewindestange,wenn die achse durchgehend hohl ist.


----------



## BikingDevil (7. Mai 2013)

Moin,

solltest du einen guten Eisenwarenhändler für Industriebedarf oder gar einen FAG-Scheffler Laden in deiner Nähe kennen, besuch den mal.
Dort kannst du alle handelsüblichen Lagergrößen in Industriequalität zu deutlich günstigeren Preisen kaufen.
Die Lager gibt es auch in diversen Qualitätsabstufungen, was auch unmittelbar die Art der Dichtung und die Härte der Lagerlaufflächen betrifft. (ABEC 1/schlecht-10/high-end).

Mfg
Henrik


----------



## dhmarc (8. Mai 2013)

Mein Tretlager geht auch etwas schwer gängig, habe mir jetzt welche aus China geordert.
http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/232129587.html

nennen sich 215317.

(wie die Maße21,5x31x7mm)
in Deutschland nicht, ausser total überteuert zu bekommen.

Habe ein Trialtech Race, hat die selben Lager(wie mein Onza auf jedenfall), keine Garantie zwecks Reset. 
Habe mir gleich 4 Paar geholt, bei einer Summe von 20 Euro(dank guten Kurs) kann ich nicht viel falsch machen. 
Bastelfaktor_ werde auf der anderen Seite einfach 2 nebeneinanderklemmen, mal schauen ob es funktioniert_ Geiz ist geil

ca 4 Wochen Lieferzeit!


 Werden zuerst auf die Achse gepresst, nur auf den inneren Lagerring drücken um Lager und Dichtungen nicht zu zerstören
(Davor halt Spacer runter/ Vorsicht diese verkratzen ziemlich leicht! danach kommt dir sowieso ersteinmal alles entgegen, alte gehen leicht runter sind sowieso schon kaputt!)  
Ausserdem nicht die Tretlagerschalen beschädigen, bei mir liegen die Lager nur drinnen, sind nicht wirklich eingepresst.
Ist wie ein Legobausatz, so ein Tretlager  

Ich lade morgen mal ein zwei Fotos von meinem zerlegten Onza- Tretlager, fast baugleich zu meinem Trialtech/Reset_ Kann man sehen ist echt simpel eigentlich kann man auch leicht selber machen_sollte ohne Probleme gehen


----------



## Angelo Berlin (9. Mai 2013)

Aus Angst irgendwas mit roher Gewalt kaputt zu machen habe ich das Lager nun doch zum trialmarkt.de geschickt um die Lager wechseln zu lassen. Über eine bebilderte Anleitung zum Lagertausch wäre ich dennoch sehr dankbar (und evtl. viele andere hier auch). 

Würde man einfach das Tretlagergehäuse einklemmen und auf die Achse schlagen, würde das nur den Innenring der Kugellager vom Außenring trennen und mir die ganzen Kugeln im Keller verteilen. Das Problem der auf der Achse festgepressten Kugellagerinnenringe (ich nenne das jetzt mangels Fachkompetenz mal so) würde es nicht lösen.
 @family-biker: Es handelt sich um ein Innenlager zum Einschrauben. Die Lager sind also auf die Asche gepresst und nicht in den Rahmen


----------



## dhmarc (9. Mai 2013)

Kommt versprochen. Vielleicht aber erst wenn die georderten eintreffen.
Zur Verdeutlichung bestimmt gar nicht schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (10. Mai 2013)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:


> Aus Angst irgendwas mit roher Gewalt kaputt zu machen habe ich das Lager nun doch zum trialmarkt.de geschickt um die Lager wechseln zu lassen.



Was nimmt der Jan denn für den Spaß?


----------



## dhmarc (12. Mai 2013)

Als erstes Müssen die Spacer weg, das sind hier die GRÜNEN(habe es mit einer Rohrzange gemacht/ besser etwas unterlegen, Spacer sind aus Alu und zerkratzen leicht



Bei meinem sind die Spacer schwarz, alle beide weg,war bei meinem Onzatretlager, ein ziemlicher Kraftakt, da die Spacer unter der Last der Kurbeln schon ziemlich breit gedrückt waren

Danach ging als nach meiner Erinnerung ziemlich einfach,die Lagerschalen waren nur passgenau rübergesteckt,war kein grosser Kraftaufwand(wie genau des war, 100%ig weiss ich nicht mehr,ist schon ca 1 Jahr her) aber auf die defekten Industrielager, muss man keine Rücksicht nehmen, die gehen schon runter, mit einem Hammer funktiniert das immer ziemlich gut -> Holz oder so unterlegen, besser nicht direkt draufschlagen

Wenn man die neuen Lager montiert, unbedingt aufpassen, dass man nur am inneren Ring drückt, Kraft ausübt_ um keine Dichtungen,Kugeln,o.a zu zerstören
Desweiteren ein Spacer ist länger, auch eine Seite der Achse -> da kommt der Freilauf später drauf

Des wars schon, werde wenn die Lager aus China kommen_werde beide Tretlager neu lagern, ONZA und Tryall wird schon schief gehen_ hat bis jetzt immer irgendwie geklappt

Viel Glück


----------



## Angelo Berlin (16. Mai 2013)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Was nimmt der Jan denn für den Spaß?



Er hat mir jetzt gar nichts für die Arbeit berechnet. Entweder weil das Teil noch keine 2 Jahre alt ist, oder weil er mich ganz doll lieb hat. 

  @dhmarc: Danke für die Bebilderung, evtl. traue ich mich das nächstes mal selbst


----------

